# Last 100 Rides Instead of Last 500



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Personally, I like the new system. I had one lone 2 star rating recently and have been watching it for a couple weeks. It finally dropped off today and my rating jumped up 3/10ths. I've got three 3 stars that should be dropping off any day now.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

I like the idea of 100 being used more as it would get rid of a bad driver quicker once they decide they no longer want to drive and just screwing around with passengers. There are some that seem to want to go out with their rating as low as possible.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Well somebody 1-starred me today. So I'm back at square one.


----------



## A T (Aug 3, 2016)

Welcome to screwber.


----------



## Latekick (Mar 24, 2017)

How can Uber let ANY customer rate you a 1 star or 2 star without ANY explanation at all? They should have to describe the situation. If you have a 4,92 rating with 1200 drives,,, the customer must be out of line,,, probably drunk.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Latekick said:


> How can Uber let ANY customer rate you a 1 star or 2 star without ANY explanation at all? They should have to describe the situation. If you have a 4,92 rating with 1200 drives,,, the customer must be out of line,,, probably drunk.


You can drive yourself crazy trying to figure out who it was. There are a couple I suspect may have reason. But there's just no way to know for sure. I'm focusing on those from today or last night. But hell, it could have been somebody from a week ago.


----------



## rman954 (May 31, 2016)

I usually tell riders "Do you allow a drunk person to rate your job performance?" It suddenly clicks in their simple minds.


----------



## UberMensch3000 (Jun 10, 2017)

Once you get over 200 rides, and even more-so over 500 rides, one single rating in either direction becomes of no particular consequence. Vast majority are 5*s so if some joker wants to 1* me over some trivial BS, Oh Well. Of course, due to that fact, IF you happen to have a fairly low rating at those points then you should really start figuring out what you're more than likely doing wrong



rman954 said:


> I usually tell riders "Do you allow a drunk person to rate your job performance?" It suddenly clicks in their simple minds.


I usually tell riders "Do you allow a random drunk person to get into your car......at night ??? They usually ask; "Ummm....WHAT ?!?"


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Coachman said:


> Well somebody 1-starred me today. So I'm back at square one.


And that's why I greatly prefer the 500 rating system over the 100 rating system. Each 1 star rating on a 100 rating system means a drop of ~0.04 pts. One stupid stain or wet spot in your backseat that you don't see could bring you from 4.8 to below 4.6 in one night.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Trafficat said:


> And that's why I greatly prefer the 500 rating system over the 100 rating system. Each 1 star rating on a 100 rating system means a drop of ~0.04 pts. One stupid stain or wet spot in your backseat that you don't see could bring you from 4.8 to below 4.6 in one night.


True. But now it's only going to take about two weeks for that 1-star to drop off.


----------



## yojimboguy (Mar 2, 2016)

My app screen still says ratings are based on last 500 rides. So maybe this change isn't universal yet.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

yojimboguy said:


> My app screen still says ratings are based on last 500 rides. So maybe this change isn't universal yet.


yea I think they are testing it in limited markets


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Coachman said:


> Personally, I like the new system. I had one lone 2 star rating recently and have been watching it for a couple weeks. It finally dropped off today and my rating jumped up 3/10ths. I've got three 3 stars that should be dropping off any day now.


I'm guessing that as part of the 180 days of changes all markets will switch to the last 100 rated rides system. I'm still under the 500 rated system.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

If the only upside to a high rating is that you don't get deactivated, I'm not sure how high rating volatility is in our favor. Yes, you can easily get your ratings up after they go down. But your rating will fluctuate much more than before so even if your average rating is very good, all it takes is a little fluctuation in the wrong direction and bam you are below deactivation threshold. If there were promotions that required a 4.95 or higher rating I could see a possible benefit, but there is not. Basically there are only two ratings... a rating hire than 4.6 and a rating lower than 4.6. If you are rated 4.99 you aren't deactivated based on rating and if you are rated 4.61 you are n't deactivated based on rating. The only difference between the two ratings is the margin for error with future ratings.

4.65 is actually a pretty safe rating with a 4.6 cutoff when you have 500 trips to base your rating off of, as long as you don't change your habits for the worse. 4.65 is not a safe rating to stay at when it is based on the last 100 trips.... two bad trips and you are out of the game.

On Uber my rating pretty much stays around 4.79-4.82 almost all the time.... about 0.03 points of fluctuation. My average is therefore 4.81 or so... and it cycles through these numbers over the course of weeks.

On Lyft my rating boomerangs around between 4.63 and 4.75. Thats 0.13 points of fluctuation. My average is about 4.69 or so. The ratings fluctuate so fast that every day I check my rating it is different.

Changing a habit, car, etc. might change the average, but probably as long as nothing major changes the tendency will be that I'm going to stay in those zones.

Assuming those ratios held true...

If my average was 4.65 on Uber and I had the same fluctuation rate I'd be between 4.64 and 4.66 all the time. On Lyft if my average was 4.65 I'd fluctuate between 4.59 and 4.72.

So an average of 4.65 on Lyft probably means you get deactivated since you will be routinely below the 4.6 cutoff, but an average of 4.65 on Uber is pretty much a solid position as long as 4.6 is the true deactivation threshold.

If the 100 rating switch was balanced with a lower rating cutoff for deactivation, I could see it as largely neutral, but as it is it seems to be a change that will require drivers to be more careful.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Trafficat said:


> So an average of 4.65 on Lyft probably means you get deactivated since you will be routinely below the 4.6 cutoff, but an average of 4.65 on Uber is pretty much a solid position as long as 4.6 is the true deactivation threshold.


I don't think anybody at a 4.65 should consider themselves in a "solid position."


----------



## Abraxas79 (Feb 7, 2016)

Coachman said:


> Personally, I like the new system. I had one lone 2 star rating recently and have been watching it for a couple weeks. It finally dropped off today and my rating jumped up 3/10ths. I've got three 3 stars that should be dropping off any day now.


What new system are you referring too ? It is still 500 here. Rating has been dropping consistently from 4.91 now to 4.8. Drop .01 here, Drop .01 there, never an explanation, can come weeks later, no idea who. Its a terrible system. No transparency at all. I really don't care about driving for UBER at all. Its a part time gig, and I only drive on surge pricing, but nevertheless, it needles me somehow.


----------

